# Creating a sell sheet for a specific customer



## BroadlineDesigns (Aug 4, 2009)

What is the best way to create a sell sheet for a specific customer that is not a vendor based sell sheet? I have a current customer that I want to create a brochure that lists items to sell to their clients and would have multiple vendor products on it. Where do I get the blank t-shirt emblem, etc?


----------



## stix5816 (Jul 20, 2009)

i am looking for the same anwser


----------



## shizzy (Aug 2, 2006)

Try this:

Marketing Sell Sheets | Stahls' ID


----------

